# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Gojëdhënat

## The Dardha

Ketu mund te fusni nje Gojëdhën shqiptare qe e keni lexuar ose jua kane treguar te tjeret.

----------


## The Dardha

Kjo eshte nje gojedhene per kalane e beratit:
Kalaja - emri i keshtjelles
Tomori - emri i malit
Shpiragu - emri i malit
Osumi - emri i lumit

 Kalaja eshte nje vajze e bukur ku ajo pelqehej nga te gjith djemte ne ate kohe por me shume pelqehej nga 2 vellezerit Tomori edhe Shpiragu te 2 trimat qe ishin te beses edhe te fjales e donin kalane. Kalaja i donte te 2 keta djemte. Keshtu qe djemte vendosen te dilnin ne dyluftim per te mare kalane per vete. 

Nga dyluftimi shpiragu u be me vija nga shpata e tomorit kurse tomori u be me gropa nga topuzi i shpiragut. Te dy vellezerit u vrane me njeri tjetrin.  Po te shohesh malet kane: Shpiragu me vija kurse Tomori me gropa.

Kalaja qau aq shume sa u krijua edhe lumi osum.

P.S. Kjo karakterizon edhe qytetin e beratit.

----------


## alvi

Nuk ka dal kot ajo shprehja, Mistrec Berati, dhe malet tu bo sherr me njonin tjetrin.
LOL

----------


## shigjeta

Teme interesante dhe nje histori shume e bukur dhe kuptimplote.  The Dardha bravo qe e ke sjell ne forum.  
A di ndonjeri ku mund te lexoj dicka me shume mbi gojedhenat shqiptare?

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Kam degjuar 1 gojedhene per plakat e marsit. Disa veta thone qe ne muajin e marsit, plakave duhet ti qendrosh afer, qe mos te merziten. Nese ato behen agresive, atehere prishet moti, dhe ben shume ftohte.

----------


## ari32

Gjithmon ne fund te marsit,dmth gati 3 ditet e fundit bene shume ftohet,dhe ka ngelur se jane ditet e plakave.me sa e kame degjuar historia eshte keshtu.
Ne mars koha ngrohet shume dhe nje plake mere bagtine per ti kullotur ne mal,dhe duke ndenjtur thote he mo dimerr me more te keqen te hodha dhe kete vit,dimri e degjoj dhe dergon bore dhe e ngrin plaken ne maje te malit.prandaj dhe ka ngelur ditet e plakave.Me sa e kam vene re une gjithmon ne keto dite bene shume ftohet dhe shpesh bie bore sidomos ne male.
Te pakten keshtu e di une kete histori

----------


## Bel ami

Plakat e marsit jane shtate.
Ato moren leshin e bagetise  qe kishin shtire (levruar) dhe dolen ne nje lendine per te tjere (ftilluar) e per te bere muhabet me njera tjetren.Gjate bisedes njera nga plakat i ngriti kenge muajit Mars duke i thene se tani dimrin e hodha e i merte te keqen.Kengen e kenduan te gjitha plakat me radhe.
Marsi i degjoi dhe i ngriu te shtata.
Thone se plakat jane ngurtesuar dhe cdo vit ne muajin mars bie shume shi shtate dite.
Ky version eshte ne shqiperine e jugut ndersaq nga veriu thone se mullizeza (lloj shpendi) celi zogjte qe ne mars por edhe ajo filloi ta shante marsin:
Mullizeza zogjt i celi
na marsh te keqen Mars kaceli
Edhe kete muaji Mars e ngriu me te gjithe zogjte e saj ne fole.
Edhe ketu numri i mullizezes me zogjte e saj eshte shtate,qe tregon vecse per nje binjakezim te gojedhenes.Fakt qe e mbeshtet eshte se edhe plakat edhe mullizeza ishin ne te zeza.
Plakat me roba te zeza ndersa mullizeza me pupla te zeza.
Kjo gojedhene i ka renjet ne besimin pagan.

----------


## angeldust

Hej grupa,

Po sa te bukura qe i kemi ato legjendat me Mujin dhe Halilin nga Cikli i Kreshnikeve ne Bjeshket e Namuna, mor aman. Dmth. per mendimin tim, nqs. se Disney do vendoste t'i bente ato me cartoons, sic ka bere psh. dhe Mulan-in, do bente aq shume para.... 

Ata nuk e dine se c'po humbin.

----------


## ALBA

Per marsin di se thuhet se kur plakat i thane marsit, "mars na marrsh te keqen, marsi i zemeruar aq shume sa tha "shkurt o im vella, me jep dy dite hua, ti thaj plakat ... " me shume sme kujtohet. per kete arsye eshte shurti vetem me 28 dite  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CrAzY-BoY

kjo edhe nje gojdhene jo osht hahahahha

----------


## Endless

> Kjo eshte nje gojedhene per kalane e beratit:
> Kalaja - emri i keshtjelles
> Tomori - emri i malit
> Shpiragu - emri i malit
> Osumi - emri i lumit
> 
>  Kalaja eshte nje vajze e bukur ku ajo pelqehej nga te gjith djemte ne ate kohe por me shume pelqehej nga 2 vellezerit Tomori edhe Shpiragu te 2 trimat qe ishin te beses edhe te fjales e donin kalane. Kalaja i donte te 2 keta djemte. Keshtu qe djemte vendosen te dilnin ne dyluftim per te mare kalane per vete. 
> 
> Nga dyluftimi shpiragu u be me vija nga shpata e tomorit kurse tomori u be me gropa nga topuzi i shpiragut. Te dy vellezerit u vrane me njeri tjetrin.  Po te shohesh malet kane: Shpiragu me vija kurse Tomori me gropa.
> ...


SHume e bukur kjo plako.

----------

